# Goblin mini - How to wick



## Marzuq

@DarrynThomas as promised this is for you bud. 



As you can see my coils have been dry burned and is ready to be wicked. Note the position of the top of the coil. It almost reaches the top of the centre post. 



Next cut a piece of cotton. My preference in a tank is Jap cotton. 



Next I lightly roll the cotton to be round. It's not tightly wound. Just enough to shape it. 



Next you roll the point of the cotton nice and tight. This point will be used to feed into the coil. 



Now feed the cotton into you coil. Allow for some excess on either end. Pull it through until you can feel the cotton being restricted by the coil. Basically you shouldn't have free and easy movement of the wick between the coil. 



Now unwind the end if the cotton you used to feed into the coil. Move the cotton from side to side to ensure that there is still restriction when moving the cotton better the coil. Note that if there is no restriction it will likely result in gurgling, ducking up juice and cotton collapsing and getting on gell of a nasty dry hit. 



As best as you can cut the one end of the cotton. I usually try to cut it to line up with the end of the base. If while cutting your wick the wick slips or moves inside the coil then you have used to little cotton. If your wick does not align nicely to sit on the top of the base where the juice channel is then simply either feed more cotton toward it or pull back on the other end to make it shorter. 



This site what my cotton looks like once I have done trimming it. Sits just on the top of the juice channel. 



Proceed to do the other end. Trim the edges of the wick until they both sit right above the juice channels. The wick must be long enough to touch the base where the juice channels are but short enough not to reach into the juice channels. 
Ensure that the space between the coil and the air hole is clear and free from any wick. 





Next screw the bottom section of the chimney on. Using a small precision screwdriver or toothpick gently guide the wick toward the juice channels. Do not press down hard. Pressing hard will block the juice channels. 



Next wet the wick with some juice. Be generous when doing this. Last thing you want is to get a dry hit. 



Give a quick 2 second fire. This will suck the juice into the wick. At this point you once again gently guide the wick toward the juice channels. 



Now assemble the rest of the tank. Fill her up with juice and you are ready to vape. 

One last thing.. When filling and refilling juice. Blow through the drip tip into the tank. Not a harsh blow just a 3 - 4 second firm blow into the tank. Tip her upside down and check if any Juice seeped out at the base of the tank. Continue this process until nothing comes out.

Hope this helps bud!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## DarrynThomas

Thank you so so much this really helps a lot 
I am going to rebuild it now 
Thank you so much for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Great picture tutorial @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> Thank you so so much this really helps a lot
> I am going to rebuild it now
> Thank you so much for your help



happy to help bud.
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## DarrynThomas



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarrynThomas

I'm still sucking up juice though


----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> I'm still sucking up juice though


your wick is looking jst a litle bit too short.

what setup are you using?
what resistance and how many watts?


----------



## DarrynThomas

0.29 ohms and at 35 watts on a Smok m80


----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> 0.29 ohms and at 35 watts on a Smok m80


similar build and watts to mine. i think you just need to make your wick a little bit longer.
once you have the bottom of the chimney on. the wick must be able to touch the sides of the chimney so when you guiding them to the juice channel you can tuck it down slightly


----------



## skola

DarrynThomas said:


> 0.29 ohms and at 35 watts on a Smok m80


I have no experience with the Goblin Mini as yet, but just a thought, have you tried using spaced coils?
Wicking would still be the same as @Marzuq's tutorial though.


----------



## DarrynThomas

It works for a little bit then I start sucking up juice


----------



## Rafique

make your wick abit longer and Cut it wick diagonally at the ends from the bottom up and let the botton piece rest in the channel something like the below but instead of side to side bottom up


----------



## Riaz

I dont have a goblin mini, but i had the bigger one- the wicking is almost the same.

I used to cut the wicks at an angle- say 45degrees, so when you screw in the bottom of the chimney, it pushes the wick down the channel.

Worked like a bomb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

what @Riaz said


----------



## skola

I use the same wicking method as @Riaz on the Billow v2 and the Zephyrus (identical deck to goblin mini) and it works perfectly every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmen

@DarrynThomas got this great advice from a buddy of mine

When you cut the wick try to have the ends touch the deck. I see your cotton isn't touching the deck so maybe that's why its flooding. Below is how I wick my Zephyrus(I know it's not a goblin mini) and it works like a bomb. I use the exact same method on my Goblin Hybrid and I have no flooding or leaking and we all know the Goblin V1.2 can leak a lot. Trim it and saturate the wick then trim some more so that when you fit the chimney it doesn't disturb the cotton.

Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ohmen said:


> @DarrynThomas got this great advice from a buddy of mine
> 
> When you cut the wick try to have the ends touch the deck. I see your cotton isn't touching the deck so maybe that's why its flooding. Below is how I wick my Zephyrus(I know it's not a goblin mini) and it works like a bomb. I use the exact same method on my Goblin Hybrid and I have no flooding or leaking and we all know the Goblin V1.2 can leak a lot. Trim it and saturate the wick then trim some more so that when you fit the chimney it doesn't disturb the cotton.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 34125
> 
> View attachment 34126


awesome close up pics!


----------



## DarrynThomas

so I just found out now that I'm using the clone goblin mini 
Could this be why it's giving so many problems??


----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> so I just found out now that I'm using the clone goblin mini
> Could this be why it's giving so many problems??



clone by who?
lets see a pic of the tank pls


----------



## DarrynThomas




----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> View attachment 34134
> View attachment 34135
> View attachment 34136
> View attachment 34137


on the base of the chimney, on the opposite end does it have the UD logo?


----------



## Marzuq




----------



## DarrynThomas

No it doesn't it's blank on the other side 
It only has the goblin mini logo on the one side


----------



## Marzuq

ok just did some looking and it looks pretty much identical to the two i have here. Purchased from two different batches.
I doubt there are any differences between what i have and you have.


----------



## Nooby

It is a clone, it was mentioned by the Vendor.. Never the less, your wicks must be touching the base at least, perhaps even hanging over into the channel.


----------



## Marzuq

o


DarrynThomas said:


> No it doesn't it's blank on the other side
> It only has the goblin mini logo on the one side


one last check...

take a pic of the deck without any coils and wick in
top view and side view of the juice channels


----------



## DarrynThomas

Thank you guys for all the help I finally got smoking 
Smoking great!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarrynThomas



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarrynThomas said:


> View attachment 34173


That's awesome! So glad you've got the little champ working right 

Oh and we've given up smoking, now we Vape


----------



## Marzuq

DarrynThomas said:


> Thank you guys for all the help I finally got smoking
> Smoking great!!!!



Surely you mean to say vaping great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarrynThomas

Hahahahaha sorry yes I did hahaha


----------



## Lushen

@Marzuq

I had to check what the hype was about so ordered the goblin mini and it rocks

Thanks for the instructions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

I also ordered a Goblin Mini today, having tasted the sweet sweet delight of the Goblin. I was going to get the Billow V2, but somehow I like the Goblin more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Now if this little tank just had a 5ml capacity

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lushen said:


> Now if this little tank just had a 5ml capacity


Yeah, she's a thirsty little bugger


----------



## Silver

@Marzuq that was a great tutorial in the first post
Winner!
Dont know how i missed this thread, only caught up with it now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm loving my little Gobbie, I got the Lemaga clone too and so far it seems pretty solid. Well except for those damned wire eating screws, nothing a bit of filing with a nail file couldn't fix.


----------



## Lushen

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, she's a thirsty little bugger



Definitely is thirsty, but DAMN, the flavor is amazing

To think I had it lying on the table since Thursday and only set it up now

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## moonunit

Thanks all for the guide on wicking. Got my mini today and put in 2 8wrap 24g coils, comes out 0.27ohms. Tried to get the wicking as close as possible to the picks. Will definitely require a little practice to get it right. But my goodness is the flavour fantastic!






Put it on my Ijust2 battery 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JackalR

She definitely is a very thirty tank. I go through 2 tanks easily a day on a sig at 23.5 watts running a 0.7 ohm build.

On a side note does any of your guys drip tip cone loose quite easily? Mine just seems to come off at a whim. Quite annoying if driving for instance and you take a toot only to notice the whole tank is in your mouth because you didn't feel a drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

Noticed it is not the best fitting drip tip, but mine is fairly sturdy.

Only gripe I have with this tank is that it is bottom fill and you need a screwdriver, and that it condensates at the air holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ohmen

moonunit said:


> Noticed it is not the best fitting drip tip, but mine is fairly sturdy.
> 
> Only gripe I have with this tank is that it is bottom fill and you need a screwdriver, and that it condensates at the air holes.



That being said I also don't like the way the drip tip adapter fits. It pops off easily so I rather use the glass drip tip.


----------



## JackalR

Biggest gripe would have to be the fact that it doesn't come with a spare filler screw. I lost mine the other day only to find it a few hours later after a very careful search in the car. Sucks that if it does disappear you have to repurpose other spare parts. One would think that the screw that gets used the most doesn't have a spare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

JackalR said:


> Biggest gripe would have to be the fact that it doesn't come with a spare filler screw. I lost mine the other day only to find it a few hours later after a very careful search in the car. Sucks that if it does disappear you have to repurpose other spare parts. One would think that the screw that gets used the most doesn't have a spare



Nevermind a spare fill screw, they should ditch the whole bottom fill screw idea and just make it top fill and be done with it. A bottom fill screw is literally the most inconvenient way of refilling. Really. Why didn't they go the extra mile and make the screw a 0.8mm Apple pentalobe while they're at it


----------



## shabbar

i just got my goblin yesterday , im impressed by this little thing . flavour is totally out there , running a a dual clapton .26 ohms on the sx mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

The authentic Goblin Mini does come with a spare fill screw. 

I agree, not the best method of refilling and the drip tip doesn't fit snugly, unless you using the glass tip. Apart from those two cons I can't really fault this little tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

An old trick to tighten any drip tip: Use some dental floss, and wrap it once around and under the o-ring. Then cut off the remaining bits and voila.

edit: I found an old youtube vid, that shows how.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ohmen

Alex said:


> An old trick to tighten any drip tip: Use some dental floss, and wrap it once around and under the o-ring. Then cut off the remaining bits and voila.
> 
> edit: I found an old youtube vid, that shows how.



I've used this method so many times before, don't know how I didn't think of it 

Problem solved.

Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

skola said:


> The authentic Goblin Mini does come with a spare fill screw.
> 
> I agree, not the best method of refilling and the drip tip doesn't fit snugly, unless you using the glass tip. Apart from those two cons I can't really fault this little tank.



Agree there, as stupid as the bottom fill is, this Goblin is all I use right now. RDAs just chilling in the gear box at home. I might take a hit or two off the CLT on my Anarchist 18650 mech, but the Goblin has just the right amount of airflow to give me an amazing vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

DarrynThomas said:


> View attachment 34134
> View attachment 34135
> View attachment 34136
> View attachment 34137


Looks damn close


----------



## kev mac

Lushen said:


> @Marzuq
> 
> I had to check what the hype was about so ordered the goblin mini and it rocks
> 
> Thanks for the instructions


It is a great tank,I'd say one of the most popular on the forum.


----------



## Lushen

Ok, I finally made time to put in a Clapton 32/26

6 wraps at 0,7 ohms on a 2mm ID
And it's a tight fit, but amazing flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Very nice build! How is the ramp down of the coil? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen

Ramp down is fine. I just leave the fire button for a split second before I stop vaping.

Flavor is crazy though...


----------



## Mike Card

Sweeet Cheeses....A Goblin mini and be complicated when you're a nooby...after the 4th try I think i'm on the right road! I just know when its time to start rebuilding there's going to be some serious facepalming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

But once you get it right it's a great little tank. Also took a bit to get the wicking sorted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Received my mini on friday, did a few builds on it already.

The first one was a major fail wicking wise- juice was leaking badly.

This is the current build










26g kanthal
7 wraps
2.5mm ID
0.3ohms

OH SO LOVELY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Best tank in my opinion.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Please tell me there is a way to fix this:


----------



## skola

Riaz said:


> Please tell me there is a way to fix this:
> 
> View attachment 36449


Sheeet is that the paint that has come of the kbox mini?


----------



## Riaz

skola said:


> Sheeet is that the paint that has come of the kbox mini?


Nope, thats masking tape LOL

Put it there when i saw @Marzuq 's post of the top scratching.

I was referring to the juice that accumulates between the goblin and the mod.


----------



## skola

@Riaz


Riaz said:


> Nope, thats masking tape LOL
> 
> Put it there when i saw @Marzuq 's post of the top scratching.
> 
> I was referring to the juice that accumulates between the goblin and the mod.


Taking a closer look at the pic i see the masking tape.. I'm a knob. 
Anyways.. 

You could try the scottish roll wicking technique.. 



skola said:


> So even though I haven't had a dry hit in the Billow2 or the Goblin Mini as yet, touch wood, I was curious to see whether this wicking method will work in an RTA after reading some of the comments above.
> 6 wraps, 26g Kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 0.34 ohms, vaping at 45W.No leaking thus far, flavour is just as good as with my normal wicking, more vapour production and the amount of wick in that little chamber does restrict the airflow ever so slightly.
> I also reduced the amount of rolls by 2/3.
> 
> View attachment 35415
> View attachment 35416
> View attachment 35417



I've got the identical build on mine as you have in your previous post, I actually cut my wicks closer to the outer posts than you, similar to @Marzuq in his first post. Haven't had a leak or dry hit since i got this tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> @Riaz
> 
> Taking a closer look at the pic i see the masking tape.. I'm a knob.
> Anyways..
> 
> You could try the scottish roll wicking technique..
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the identical build on mine as you have in your previous post, I actually cut my wicks closer to the outer posts than you, similar to @Marzuq in his first post. Haven't had a leak or dry hit since i got this tank.


I can vouch for @skola 's method of wicking, haven't had a leak (or dry hit) on the Goblin Mini since he helped me. As he explained, his wick is cut closer to the outer posts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen

I am definitely trying this method. I use much less wick.

@skola do you saturate the wick before you fit the chimney or after?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ohmen said:


> I am definitely trying this method. I use much less wick.
> 
> @skola do you saturate the wick before you fit the chimney or after?


Always put some juice on the wick before closing up a tank. You might fire it to soon after filling and ruin your wick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

I got both the Goblin Mini and a new mod this week, and the idea of scratching and juice leaking onto the top of my mod obviously didn't appeal to me... Soooo today when I got home, I made "The SHiBBY Mod Guard"!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

That's great @Pixstar. I'm happy to hear it's still working out for you! 
@Ohmen I saturate my wicks after they nicely tucked in the chimney. I just make sure the mod is locked. Than I wait for a few seconds, fire it up for about 2/3 seconds and close it up.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Nope, thats masking tape LOL
> 
> Put it there when i saw @Marzuq 's post of the top scratching.
> 
> I was referring to the juice that accumulates between the goblin and the mod.



Hi @Riaz, i often got that with the Lemo2 on the iStick50


----------



## Oren

Has anyone noticed that the adjustable positive screw undoes itself when unscrewing the atomizer from the mod? This is happening on an iStick 60w TC device. I guss I should just tighten the bugger down more...


----------



## Riaz

Oren said:


> Has anyone noticed that the adjustable positive screw undoes itself when unscrewing the atomizer from the mod? This is happening on an iStick 60w TC device. I guss I should just tighten the bugger down more...



Never had this happen to me before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen

Oren said:


> Has anyone noticed that the adjustable positive screw undoes itself when unscrewing the atomizer from the mod? This is happening on an iStick 60w TC device. I guss I should just tighten the bugger down more...



It happens to me regularly as well but I'm not phased by it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Oren said:


> Has anyone noticed that the adjustable positive screw undoes itself when unscrewing the atomizer from the mod? This is happening on an iStick 60w TC device. I guss I should just tighten the bugger down more...


I have not noticed that, will check when I re-wick again...


----------



## Heckers

Wow the flavour on this is amazing. Its seriously making me consider getting a regulated mod with this RTA to possibly replace my REO mini ! The only pain is the bottom fill screw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Heckers said:


> Wow the flavour on this is amazing. Its seriously making me consider getting a regulated mod with this RTA to possibly replace my REO mini ! The only pain is the bottom fill screw.



the goblin mini is awesome for flavour. Beats any reo combo hands down. the zephyrus is better. and the bellus. well the bellus is in a league of its own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Marzuq said:


> the goblin mini is awesome for flavour. Beats any reo combo hands down. the zephyrus is better. and the bellus. well the bellus is in a league of its own


Hey @Marzuq,
What's your go to build in the Bellus? I still find my Goblin Mini slightly better in flavour than the Bellus.


----------



## Marzuq

skola said:


> Hey @Marzuq,
> What's your go to build in the Bellus? I still find my Goblin Mini slightly better in flavour than the Bellus.



at the moment im running 7 wraps 24g mm ID in the bellus. its around 0.26ohm at 41watts.
flavour is superb. actually picking up hints of flavours in my favourite juices that i didnt get before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Marzuq said:


> at the moment im running 7 wraps 24g mm ID in the bellus. its around 0.26ohm at 41watts.
> flavour is superb. actually picking up hints of flavours in my favourite juices that i didnt get before.


I'll have to rebuild the Bellus this morning  gonna give this one a go. What's the ID mm on your build? I think you forgot that..


----------



## Marzuq

skola said:


> I'll have to rebuild the Bellus this morning  gonna give this one a go. What's the ID mm on your build? I think you forgot that..


 using 2.5mm ID.
the bellus is not like the conventional tanks. she wants to be treated like a dripper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Marzuq said:


> using 2.5mm ID.
> the bellus is not like the conventional tanks. she wants to be treated like a dripper.


Thanks @Marzuq.. Would make sense with the side airflow..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

skola said:


> Thanks @Marzuq.. Would make sense with the side airflow..



once you have rebuilt report back and let us know your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Marzuq said:


> once you have rebuilt report back and let us know your impressions.


Will most definitely do that!


----------



## Heckers

Well the other thing i like about the goblin mini is the size, i have never liked these monstrous mods or huge tanks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola

Heckers said:


> Well the other thing i like about the goblin mini is the size, i have never liked these monstrous mods or huge tanks.


I agree.. Matched with a tiny mod like the IPV D2, you have a world class pocket friendly setup.. 
I love the simplicity of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

I am really loving this little tank.
The flavour is amazing, the size is amazing, i like the way the airflow works.
Wicking it is also easy, i just use the GrimmGreen way. Put the chimney on and cut the wicks at the top and then stuff them in. No leaks and no dry hits. Though with the bottom air holes there is condensation.
Refilling is not ideal but its also not that bad, they will hopefully find a better way in V2.
The other thing they could change is the drip tip....just make it a standard drip tip.
I have never enjoyed vaping this much before and im excited to see what else they will bring out in the future.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keith Milton

Done this build in the Goblin Mini

















6 wrap 24g dual spaced coil @ 0.34 ohms @30/35 watts

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Keith Milton said:


> Done this build in the Goblin Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 wrap dual spaced coil @ 0.34 ohms @30/35 watts


Very neat man! But how's the vape? I expect a loss in flavour because the coils are not in line with the airflow.


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> Very neat man! But how's the vape? I expect a loss in flavour because the coils are not in line with the airflow.


Yes, what's flavour like? Saw this in a video.


----------



## Keith Milton

I am using Skyblue Ambrosia. And as far as I can tell, no flavour loss at all, as I done the same build in the Bellus and the flavour is on par and there is just the right throat hit and Clouds.











6 Wraps 24g spaced coil @0.21 Ohms at 35/40 watts

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anwar

DarrynThomas said:


> I'm still sucking up juice though


I purchased my goblin mini 3 days ago and its my first RBA, after watching a million videos and reviews on YouTube it was still sucking up juice and consistently leaking, finally I got it right...trial and error will happen just dont give up...

My main fault was putting in too little cotton and not placing my wick correctly, im using jap cotton and it comes in square pieces I was cuting a length in half then pulling some off to make it thinner thinking it will be better to insert into my 2.5mm coil,that was my mistake 

Keep the cotton as is just just roll it to fit, when cutting the cotton keep it as close to the post as possible then fan out and lift up so the first chimney can slide over easily, once the chimney is screwed on pack your wick down to the channels but not too tight so that u dont have to draw too hard when vaping this just gives u a headache...make it neat so u can see the coils then prime and close of your tank...

Result is no gurgling, no leaks...amazing vaping experience for such a small atty 

REMEMBER ALWAYS CLOSE YOUR AIRFLOW IF DEVICE IS LAYING ON ITS SIDE...LEAKING WILL OCCUR IF THIS IS NOT ADHERED TO...  

keep on vaping & chase those clouds 
BOOOMMM...


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Keith Milton said:


> Done this build in the Goblin Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 wrap 24g dual spaced coil @ 0.34 ohms @30/35 watts


Is this a sleeper coil?


----------



## Bizkuit

Hey guys sorry to necro this thread but got a Gm this afternoon. Gave it a quick wash is some boiling water before coiling and wicking. Tried a 6 wrap 24 gauge kanthal dual coil with organic Jap cotton. Threw some Trinity in and got the worst taste ever. Its was more of a sharp metallic taste than a dry hit/burnt cotton. Chucked the build and took the tank apart and soaked it for a while in boiling water. Rebuilt and rewicked and juiced it with some YoYo. Still got the same sharp metalic taste.
Any idea what could be causing the weird taste


----------



## kevkev

Bizkuit said:


> Hey guys sorry to necro this thread but got a Gm this afternoon. Gave it a quick wash is some boiling water before coiling and wicking. Tried a 6 wrap 24 gauge kanthal dual coil with organic Jap cotton. Threw some Trinity in and got the worst taste ever. Its was more of a sharp metallic taste than a dry hit/burnt cotton. Chucked the build and took the tank apart and soaked it for a while in boiling water. Rebuilt and rewicked and juiced it with some YoYo. Still got the same sharp metalic taste.
> Any idea what could be causing the weird taste



24g is a bit tight in the Goblin Mini, it might be that your coils are touching the chimney on the inside.
Maybe try some 26g, and try getting those coils as close to the posts as possible.

It is a good idea to screw on the lower part of the chimney and test firing it before wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Bizkuit said:


> Hey guys sorry to necro this thread but got a Gm this afternoon. Gave it a quick wash is some boiling water before coiling and wicking. Tried a 6 wrap 24 gauge kanthal dual coil with organic Jap cotton. Threw some Trinity in and got the worst taste ever. Its was more of a sharp metallic taste than a dry hit/burnt cotton. Chucked the build and took the tank apart and soaked it for a while in boiling water. Rebuilt and rewicked and juiced it with some YoYo. Still got the same sharp metalic taste.
> Any idea what could be causing the weird taste


Did you sort out the 'hot spots' on the coil? Also make sure to dry burn the coils before you rewick to see that they are glowing evenly and that there's no hot spots and to burn off the residue that might already be there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Also what @kevkev said. I did use 24g 6 wrap on mine with no issues but the space was somewhat limited and was tight


----------



## Bizkuit

So forgot to mention that the second time around I recoiled it with some 26 gauge SS with a 2.5mm id wrap. Built it as close to the post as I could. Didn't seem to be touching the chimney. Also made sure the coils where heating up evenly. 
Could it perhaps be some stubborn residue in the tank thats causing the horrible taste?
I've taken it apart again ad left it some hot soapy water.


----------



## daniel craig

Bizkuit said:


> So forgot to mention that the second time around I recoiled it with some 26 gauge SS with a 2.5mm id wrap. Built it as close to the post as I could. Didn't seem to be touching the chimney. Also made sure the coils where heating up evenly.
> Could it perhaps be some stubborn residue in the tank thats causing the horrible taste?
> I've taken it apart again ad left it some hot soapy water.


Yes it could be possibly either the residue or the coil hot spots or the coils touching the chimney.


----------



## JackalR

What really helped me was using a water/hydrogen peroxide mix. I had a soapy taste in my Gemini RTA that I could not get rid of after many hours boiling in water or soaking in vodka, nothing just worked. Someone suggested using a weak hydrogen peroxide/water mix and that did the trick. Think the bottle I bought was like 10% strength mixed a bit with water. Let it soak for a few minutes and I also dunked a toothbrush I bought for the purpose of cleaning tanks into the solution and gently scrubbed the whole tank. Let it dry and job done, soapy taste completely gone.


----------



## Riaz

did you get this sorted @Bizkuit?


----------



## Bizkuit

Hey guys 
So no luck. I gave it a wash in some vodka and recoiled it. Was doing a couple of short dry burns with a single SS coil without the chimney and it stared smoking from the deck. Same arid/metalic smell as I had the previous evening. Could this be bad insulator?
Thinking this tank may be defective and I should take it back to the vape shop I got it from


----------



## JackalR

@Bizkuit what sort of wattage are you running the tank on. Also do yourself a favor and do the hydrogen peroxide solution it really does work. Its available at any decent chemist.


----------



## Bizkuit

@JackalR was pulsing it at 25 watt when it started smoking last night


----------



## JackalR

@Bizkuit I don't believe that is too high wattage as I run past 35w on a 0.2 ohm build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Yeah not at all. Some posts on reddit points to some GM's coming out with faulty peak insulators. I think this might be the case with the one I have :/


----------



## daniel craig

Bizkuit said:


> Yeah not at all. Some posts on reddit points to some GM's coming out with faulty peak insulators. I think this might be the case with the one I have :/


No its residue of the wire, I've seen this. Just keep pulsing (short pulses/medium pulses) and after a while the smoke will stop.... this is the reason you had that metallic taste.... by the way, what brand wire are you using?


----------



## Bizkuit

@daniel craig The brand of wire is ROFVape. Doubt its the wire as I wipe wire with a vodka soaked cotton swab before coiling. Also the wire has not given me any issues in my avo24 and aromamiser.
So took the tank back to the store and they gave it a couple of pulses to test and refused to acknowledge that there is an issue with the tank. 
I think I'm pretty much done with this tank and the store I bought it from.


----------



## kevkev

Bizkuit said:


> @daniel craig The brand of wire is ROFVape. Doubt its the wire as I wipe wire with a vodka soaked cotton swab before coiling. Also the wire has not given me any issues in my avo24 and aromamiser.
> So took the tank back to the store and they gave it a couple of pulses to test and refused to acknowledge that there is an issue with the tank.
> I think I'm pretty much done with this tank and the store I bought it from.




Is this a supporting vendor on the forum? Is that all they did, just pulse the coils? Not even try helping with the build and wick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Yeah the vendor should replace the tank for you if it's found faulty. I don't get how they could refused to do so since their product is inferior and is within the period of warranty (I'm assuming less than 3 or 6 months).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

@kevkev @daniel craig Got hold of the owner and he has agreed to replace the tank. I believe it was their last goblin in stock when I bought it on Tuesday. Will look at getting a griffin 25, aromamiser Supreme or Limitless RDTA and pay in the difference. I was pleased with the help from the owner so I'm not going to name and shame, I did mention the thread to him so he is more than welcome to comment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Bizkuit said:


> @kevkev @daniel craig Got hold of the owner and he has agreed to replace the tank. I believe it was their last goblin in stock when I bought it on Tuesday. Will look at getting a griffin 25, aromamiser Supreme or Limitless RDTA and pay in the difference. I was pleased with the help from the owner so I'm not going to name and shame, I did mention the thread to him so he is more than welcome to comment


The aromamizer supreme and the griffin 25 are great choices. I have both and for me personally I like the supreme. Building and wicking is like a dripper and you can chain vape without it getting too hot. The griffin 25 I've never had much luck with standard coils, this tank needs claptons and fused claptons to really shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

daniel craig said:


> The aromamizer supreme and the griffin 25 are great choices. I have both and for me personally I like the supreme. Building and wicking is like a dripper and you can chain vape without it getting too hot. The griffin 25 I've never had much luck with standard coils, this tank needs claptons and fused claptons to really shine.


I'm leaning towards the supreme as my aromamiser v1 has just been a pleasure from the start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Bizkuit said:


> I'm leaning towards the supreme as my aromamiser v1 has just been a pleasure from the start


That's my favorite of the 2


----------



## Byakko

Got mine yesterday,had to rewick about ten times but ended up doing my own thing,very thin wicks down the juice channels and daaaaamn.Amazing vape.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Dusted this atty off and did a fresh build (dual 26, 7 wrap, id 2.4) following the wicking technique in one of the earlier posts. What a great vape. Think I'm dedicating this atty to elp special reserve, just works so well!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

